
PEP 374 -- Choosing a distributed VCS for the Python project - adambyrtek
http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0374/
======
zzleeper
Kinda old, but interesting.

The three reasons for hg > git were quite reasonable. As a side note, the
transition is now complete:

[http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2011-March/10873...](http://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
dev/2011-March/108738.html)

